# Litter trained bunny pooping everywhere



## flyinlow89 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a 4 month old female bunny. She is litter trained and has been 100% great at it since the week we brought her home (early december)
Never poops anywhere but her litter box. The past week (maybe less)shes been pooping everywhere. first it was just the welcome rug by the front door, so i washed it. then she started in the blanket i lay on the hardwood floor for her to play on. It seems to mostly been anywhere soft.

I know until shes fixed they can be somewhat reluntant to practice perfect litter habits. but she was great, now its pretty bad. i can pick up 7 little poops and as soon as i turn around to dispos of them theres 4 more. she doesnt seem sick.


any thoughts?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2007)

She could be marking her turf and entering that adolescent stage we all love so much....NOT!

I don't think she's ill - I think she's deliberately doing it and choosing those places.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2007)

I have one that was perfect...hit puberty and yuck. Everywhere! Do to health issues he can not get fixed. Have one come was messy got fixed and perfect now.


----------



## flyinlow89 (Mar 13, 2007)

great. thanks so much for the advice!
its truly appreciated

im getting her fixed soon but was just worried in the meantime.


----------



## flyinlow89 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey guys and girls.
I really appreciate the advice. Although its gotten much worse. she does it everywhere which is a shame coz I usually like to have her out of the cage the whole time im home (as long as i can watch her) and now she just poops everywhere. Im trying to punish her by putting her back in her cage for a "time out" every time she does it but its rare she sever out for more than 5 minutes before she drops a bomb or two.

I think shes starting to realise it coz as soon as she does it, and igo to her she just walks to her cage...so why does she keep doing it?is it something physical where she cant control it? or is it mental/emotional like shes rebelling. If she cant help it then i wont keep putting her in her cage every couple minutes.

Also, any idea how long i can expect this to happen?

thanks in advance!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 29, 2007)

How long have you had her? If not long, she is getting used to her new environment and that is why she is marking. Like Tinysmom said, she's hitting our favorite stage of life. Spaying will help, but she is making her new territory her own by scenting w/ poops. Just scoop them up and put them in her litter pan.


----------



## flyinlow89 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ive had her since November and she was perfectly fine. she just been doing it the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 30, 2007)

Yay for hormones.:?

My baby girl Mocha did the exact same thing. She hit 3 months and became a pooping, peeing terror. I was seriously counting the days to her spay! She knew she wasn't supposed to, but it was like she _had_ to mark territory or something. We ended up cutting back on the area where she was allowed to play so we had a smaller space to clean up. She was much much much better after her spay, although after we added more rabbits that she is not bonded to she started marking again. But not as bad.

On the up side, you'll have a really easy way of making sure she's pooping normally!


----------

